# Relocating with a child to work at Narita Airport



## SnowwwhiteNY

Hi there,

My husband has a job offer at Narita Airport and we consider moving to Japan by the end of this year. 
Our son will turn 3 by that time and we might plan to have a second child.

Can someone recommend a nice and secure area to live with children not too far from Narita Airport? 

Thanks


----------



## larabell

Narita City is nice and one of my favorite Temples is there but it seems a bit... mm... rural. Chiba City isn't far from Narita (maybe 1/2 hour by train) and seems like a more convenient place to live. Maybe someone else on the forum lives out that way (though most seem to live in Yokohama or Tokyo which is probably too far to be commuting to and from NRT.


----------



## BBCWatcher

There are very few parts of Japan that aren't secure, by the way.

I think this is pretty easy. I'd investigate living near the train stations that are near Narita Airport on the Keisei Main and Keisei Sky Access lines. The closest stations with the most frequent service include Narita (City) (as mentioned), Sakura, and Katsutadai on the Keisei Main Line, and Narita Yukawa, Imba Nihon-Idai, and Chiba New Town Chuo on the Keisei Sky Access Line. If nothing works out near those 6 stations you can cast a wider net. Living near any of those stations also means you have great access to Tokyo itself.


----------

